# Light Override



## starmaster1000 (Mar 2, 2021)

There's a group to call for the lights override. But I forget what they're called. 

Help?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 2, 2021)

Alert one. You find the number on the zebra, using the flip chart page in workbench


----------



## Yetive (Mar 2, 2021)

FMOC


----------



## Jenim12 (Mar 2, 2021)

You can also do it under myhelp, unless they recently changed it. It just asks when you need it overridden and what part of the store


----------



## azure (Mar 4, 2021)

There should be a override switch in your control room as well but the help desk could also get you too the right person.


----------

